# Cornwall Motel - August '10



## Saz123 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was on holiday with my family when we passed the cornwall motel, i'm not sure when it shut down, but what's left of it now is vandalised and covered in graffiti. This was my first proper explore around a place like this and i really enjoyed looking round, there was definitely a spooky feel to the atmosphere...





















































































thanks for looking


----------



## Zebra (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats sweet, well done . It's a shame the chavs got a hold on it. But it looks pretty spooky.


----------



## KooK. (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks pretty trashed, I could go for one of those breakfasts right now though.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol I drove past this place last week when me n missus were on hol, didn't have to pop in though!

Wish I had now looks like quite a good explore


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 22, 2010)

I was there earlier this year.The place has now been trashed even more.Is the refridgerator still haning from the ceiling?


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 22, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> I was there earlier this year.The place has now been trashed even more.Is the refridgerator still haning from the ceiling?



I agree with you there. I was there in April and it looks even worse now than then. I remember there was one room with a made bed in it !


----------



## Saz123 (Aug 22, 2010)

> I agree with you there. I was there in April and it looks even worse now than then. I remember there was one room with a made bed in it !



haha no i dont think it was, the bed was actually hanging from the middle of the wall, looked like the bed from the exorcist!


----------



## MD (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that like the Longest bed ever?


----------



## Evilgenius (Aug 22, 2010)

Drove past this a few weeks ago but saw it was half smashed so didnt bother stopping.

Good one for popping in though!


----------



## KooK. (Aug 22, 2010)

Does that still count as double room rates?


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 22, 2010)

Saz123 said:


> haha no i dont think it was, the bed was actually hanging from the middle of the wall, looked like the bed from the exorcist!



Believe me there was a made bed


----------



## Saz123 (Aug 22, 2010)

> Believe me there was a made bed



bloody hell! haha, that room was trashed when i was there


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is the Tracy Emin!


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 23, 2010)

You missed a trick there CR  You could have said you created this masterpiece out of old junk etc. Could have called it My Fridge or something, got youself a psuedo name such as Gracy Vermin or Fabien Burst and opened it as an exhibit. I suspect it would be in the Tate in St Ives by now with you being the next big thing in Cornish Modern Art


----------



## chaoticreason (Aug 23, 2010)

I wish for nothing but anonymity...


----------

